# positionieren und fixieren von Text auf einer Ebene



## jvedat (31. Dezember 2008)

Servus PS freunde.
habe mal eine herausfordernde Frage hierzu:

http://img176.imageshack.us/my.php?image=browserpreviewlk2.gif

zwar kann man per Direktauswahl-Werkzeug die ganze schrifftebene ausrichten und man kann auch mit mehreren Schrift-Ebenen diese korrekt ausrichten nur müsste ich um die schrift bzw. grösse zu ändern jede einzelne ebene neu bearbeiten darum bräuchte ich eine einzige Ebene die trotz Schrifft/Grössen änderungen an der gewünschten Position bleiben.
schonmal ein gesundes neue Jahr und rutsch gut!


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (31. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

mir steht gerade leider kein Photoshop zur Verfügung, was das bereits kann, aber du kannst versuchen,
mit Hilfspfaden zunächst eine Einteilung um den Kreis zu erzeugen und dann das *Zählwerkzeug*
zu benutzen. Wie gesagt, kann das grad leider nicht selber austesten, aber wollte dir zumindest in 
diesem Jahr noch Anschub zur Hilfe geben. 

Guten Rutsch und viele Grüße,
Markus


----------



## jvedat (31. Dezember 2008)

hilft leider nicht..
habe jetzt mal unter Texteigenschaften die Abstände entdeckt jedoch experimentiere ich noch damit. für weitere Hilfen wäre ich dankbar.
Gruß


----------



## Alexander Groß (1. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

gleicher Effekt wie über die Texteigenschaften:

zwischen die Buchstaben klicken

Alt Taste festhalten

Pfeiltaste links oder rechts zusätzlich drücken


Alex


----------



## jvedat (2. Januar 2009)

Das WE hat nichts gebracht und soeben bei adobe angerufen ohne Erfolg. gibt es eine möglichkeit eines plugins? und wer könnte mir da evtl. weiterhelfen?


----------

